# 2 hour event for 400-450



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

[h3] Hi, everyone! Lisa started to offer me help with this, but I got caught up in other jobs and had to set this aside. Anyway, this job has my undivided attention now and I need help with amounts. I'd appreciate your opinions!

400-450 (was 600, but numbers dropped- ) students and faculty at a university awards banquet. 2 hours long including awards. Not enough seating for all, but cocktail tables and some60" rounds scattered throughout. I anticipate grazing after the big hit in the beginning.

8 stations \
1. Beverages-total of 30 gal including bottled water? 12 svgs/gal
2. Hot (meatballs, sausages, chicken) mballs 5/8oz=3 each? same for sausage?
3. Cold (finger sandwiches) 400?
4. Dips and crackers/tortilla chips with veggies (4 dips, hummus, and salsa), 
5. Stirfry-shedded cabbage and veg with chicken, beef and various sauces with Asian to-go containers and chop sticks
6. Asian- chix satay, nori, pineapple/ham skewers
7. cheese, fruit
8. desserts[/h3]
Thanks for any and all advice!

Susan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That's not bad.  All your labor is going to be tied up in stir fry though.  If you don't have like four people doing it not everyone will be able to get a serving.  Figure 2-3 minutes each person.   You can put the satay and the stir fry together so they can help each other, but still, a lot of labor.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If nothing else spread around the perimeter of room and divide into stations, otherwise you will have a line around the building. Also time of day big factor as far as consumption if at dinner time they will eat like a dinner. Students are young and eat a lot. Faculty is cheap and will eat a lot if free. With stir fry serve a rice of some kind as a filler or a noodle. Try not to use dinner plates, they hold to much>Good luck


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks!  The stations are broken around the room with the center station the desserts and fruit/cheese.  That station is the focal point and is positioned next to their display.

I have 2 people on stir fry and it will be served in 8oz Chinese take out containers with chopsticks.  The meat will be precooked and just tossed in with the veggies to heat through.  

Really?  One and a half pieces of each item per person?  I thought I'd prepare for much more since it is dinner time for students.  Especially the meatballs, sausages, and chicken things.  I can go lighter no the nori.

We're using 6 inch plates and the take out boxes.  

Thanks for your input.  I feel better already.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Always have backup, and I would make or buy 2 ounce meatballs. Chopsticks good idea they eat slower. Deserts bar type or sheet cakes which can be cut small. Give them plenty of bottled water, it fills them up (so Does Beer) Do not keep room that cool as they will leave faster if warmer (An Old McDonalds Trick)


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

I wouldn't fret too much...I think all I got was a cupcake with the University emblem on it at my daughter"s Grad at University , By the time we all (700) had gathered in the Hall where the fesivities ,food, beverages and picture taking was all over I was hungry and looked around to find slim pickins. Most parents are going to want to get out and celebrate at home or out on the town with dinner anyhow and you don't want to have a ton of left overs ...and the kids who graduated are all so wrapped up in themselves and their pictures and friends.....
Mind you , make sure you have  at least two of those finger sandwiches per person ( I mean the sandwich is cut into four so just two parts) and I think your a little slim on the beverages ..everyone is going to probably have at least a juice or water and a coffee or tea ,right after the ceremonies everyone is thirsty....I saw alot of people taking bottled water to go   I recall some chicken satays ,shrimp cocktail,samosas,wontons,rice paper wraps,sushi and of course cheese ,pates and crackers fruit..but alas I was to wrapped up with admiring my daughters glory and missed out!  Now she's gone on to her Master's..... I am definatly going to eat at the next one!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, I think I'm all set!  I went in today to have the kitchen to myself and prepped all the sauces, cooked the chicken for the sandwiches, and a few other piddly things that will haunt me in the night if I don't get them done early!  I also made more cookie dough because homemade sweets will always be a hit with college kids.

Gypsy, I don't think there are going to be parents at this one.  It's not a graduation, but an awards banquet for students. The good thing is that it only lasts 2 hours.

Congrats on your daughter's successes!  You must be proud.  I have one college grad who's a nurse, and a freshman in college studying to be a biochemist.  They'll both make more money than I do running a cafe and catering business and good for them!!


----------

